# Ibs c



## Bstation##47 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello, I am new today, gave had ibs for 20 years have had all the test including 2 colonoscopys,last on 2 and half years ago they found nothing, the last couple of months having a pain in upper right colon, seems to go away at night and start up when I get on my feet. Have appt with Gi dr. In a couple of weeks. Anyone else have this problem


----------



## RAM3 (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello There ,

I want to share my story which may help you and others who have IBS C , In 2014 on one unfortunate day I bought Organic wheat grass powder from local farmers market in Sunnyvale California and had a scoop of it mixed with water and drank it , as soon as I took it I had some discomfort in my tummy . Later the next day when I used my washroom I felt something is blocked and no output .... that's the start of the story (everything happened in one day ) . With in a week I went to a gastro doctor he took only liver test and scan and said it is too early to treat constipation and I have a fatty liver and get that controlled first ...after that every day starts with irritation due to no feeling to pass or feeling of incompleteness ... days went multiple doctors only probiotics was advised... I started gaining weight slowly and struggled in toilet to let it go ...one by one I stopped all my bad habits .. drinking ..smoking ..spicy foods etc ... no result . No doctors can find out whats going on ... I moved to Washington with this condition ......with in few months on transfer I started getting acne .... and also left hand and Arm pain ....no doctors is able to find anything ( Constipation , arm pain and acne ) some how the arm pain went away in a while but constipation has become part of my life and I have give up hope of cure and started living with it .. Acne comes and goes but keeps coming ...and one fine day my tooth was fractured when biting a chicken bone ...holy molly I used to open 50 beer bottles in mouth with out gap ! one small chicken bone broke my teeth ....my nails started beading and no doctor was able to find anything ...Start from 2014 something slowly started affecting my body and the first symptom I got was IBS C . I almost visited all the department in medicine field by this time ... mentally I was too depressed due to this ... Some how gathering strength and with lots of prayers to god I started pure fruit diet and gym and reduced 25 pounds I got every thing back which I lost including ED but not the constipation . In 2017 one fine day I had a champagne big one a full bottle even vomited something at he end the next day my lower right side to belly button started paining and I couldn't jog any more ... I took oxy clean for 5 days the pain narrowed down and a point pain in 3 areas and it started spreading till left bottom and till anus ...ran back to doctor another round of lab ...again nothing wrong ..except thyroid TSH was 4.7 .....went for colonoscopy results was neat and gave linziness ....I don't want to take it as with out reason nothing happens ....Thyroid was a big debate with multiple doctors as some said it is normal and other said it more finally I wanted to treat my self for SIBO ...constipation and thyroid .....researched full time on this ...why why why ...even left a good job researching day and night in internet ....Got some clue ........ran to the doctor back and asked to check my vitamin D ....it came as 21 ....normal is 30 to 60 ...again doctor as usual said it is not that bad to cause you troubles ......... ...Time ran..... in month of MAY 2017 my prayers are answered yes I find out something which I cant point out specific but a collection of things together I did . As I said I want to treat my self as I lost hope with doctors but same time all natural no side effects ...

Here you go ... I did the following

Vitamin D supplement 3000 MG per day(Amazon)

Wedder spoon manuka honey 1 spoon in empty stomach(Amazon)

Triphala 2 *2 empty stomach morning after honey and at bed time (Amazon) .. 48 days

Aswagantha 2 tablets at night .( Amazon )....48

Oregno oil with olive leaf extract ( bought in local fredmeyer) in 1 ml mixed in 200 ml 3 times a day for 7 days

All the above treats constipation ,thyroid,sibo ,stress and acne .... stayed away from gluten food for 2 weeks but had the above for around 2 months ....continuously with probiotic (nature bounty Costco) ....Bulls eye you don't believe Now my tummy wakes me up in the morning ( in a good way ..) to answer the nature call....ya nature started calling me back sound and healthy ... what else I want in this world now .........I can do any thing ..... went for a blood work last week vitamin D is 32 ...thyroid went down to 3.85 from 4.7 3 months before

Science behind ...

Tiphala has some chemicals which can break any bio flim, bacteria and strengths the intestine muscles ...., honey kills any sibo causing bacteria if any in upper part of the intestine... Aswagantha addresses the stress ....balances cortisol .thyroid ..serotin etc .... all natural no harm and in fact I took all this just for 48 days ... I started getting results in 10 days .... I also took 5 htp chewable for 3 days (not significant about this ). I don't take any thing now except vitamin D and probiotic for last 30 days still I am very good got back my health ... also acne is completely out and arm pain is found out to be the wear and tear in neck due to wrong posture ( going for physical therapy and maintain posture) .. My tooth cavities are stopped and filled the affected area(dentist filled it ) ... 2017 is a cure for me ... Hope cure for every one ...don't give up ....Nothing happens with out reason and when there is a ? mark then there is answer too .

Additional advise based on my experience.... walk in SUN in nature for 30 min a days ... relax so that you hormones get balanced .. Stress can cause anything it affects our voluntary and involuntary motion . Finally Doctors are just human beings like you and me if he cant give you cure it doesn't means it is not curable .

Thanks

RAM3


----------



## Barney71 (Aug 1, 2017)

Great post RAM3, you have added many valuable information. I have found Ashwagantha and vitamin D to be very important during IBS and also to keep yourself more healthy. I could also add acetyl-L-karnitine, which is very helpful for "mind booster", especially as your brain may get a little foggy and tired to due to this IBS I was using this with great success at the beginning of my journey. Key is to eat healthy and things that make you feel good, people tend to lessen the importance of brain, which actually controls all of your processes and if you treat it well, it will treat your body well as well


----------

